# catnip



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

A hairy aromatic perennial herb _(Nepeta cataria)_ in the mint family, native to Eurasia and containing an aromatic oil to which cats are strongly attracted.
 Any of various other mostly aromatic plants of the genus _Nepeta,_ cultivated for their ornamental foliage and clusters of blue, lavender, or white flowers.
Στα ελληνικά ανακαλύπτουμε τα εξής:
*Μαγιοβότανο (Cat nip)
*Το Catnip (Nepeta cataria) είναι ένα φυτό που προκαλεί ποικίλες αντιδράσεις στις γάτες. Περίπου το 20% των γατιών δεν επηρεάζονται καθόλου απ' αυτό και κυρίως οι πολύ νεαρές και τα γατάκια. Δεν είναι γνωστό το γιατί και πως επηρεάζεται το υπόλοιπο ποσοστό.
Το Cat nip είναι κάποιο είδος "φαρμάκου αναψυχής" που όμως δεν δημιουργεί εξάρτηση ή κάποιο άλλο κακό. Δρα νευρολογικά στον γατίσιο εγκέφαλο και λένε ότι διεγείρει τα ίδια κέντρα ευχαρίστησης που διεγείρει και ο οργασμός. Οι περισσότερες γάτες γλυκαίνουν την φωνή τους και δείχνουν ευτυχισμένες και με τάση να κοιμηθούν. Άλλες αρχίζουν να ενεργούν σαν μικρά γατάκια. Ένα μικρό ποσοστό γίνονται κτητικές και προσέχουν το παιχνιδάκι από catnip σε τέτοιο σημείο ώστε "να δείχνουν δόντια και να κάνουν χχχχ".
Μπορείτε να βρείτε άγριο φυτό catnip στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά σπόρων και να το φυτέψετε. Είναι εύκολο να αναπτυχθεί. Όσο μεγαλώνει, πρέπει να το κρατάτε μακριά από τις γάτες γιατί οι "εραστές του catnip θα το καταστρέψουν". Η καλλίτερη στρατηγική είναι να το αφήσετε λίγο να μεγαλώσει στο δικό του δοχείο (γιατί εξαπλώνεται πολύ γρήγορα) και μετά να κλαδεύετε τακτικά μερικά φυλλαράκια και να δίνετε στη γάτα σας την σοδειά. Οι γάτες έχουν την τάση να ξεθάβουν το φυτό και να το τρωνε ολόκληρο αρχίζοντας από τις ρίζες του.
Υπάρχουν 250 είδη catnip (εκτός από τα υβρίδιά τους). Το Nepeta cataria είναι το σύνηθες catnip. Είναι γένος της οικογένειας της μέντας Lamiaceae (=Labiatae). Υπάρχουν και άλλα είδη Nepeta που έχουν διαφορετικά ποσά της δραστικής ουσίας. Το καλλίτερο θεωρείται το Nepeta mussini, ένα catnip με φύλλα σαν μινιατούρα που αποτελεί ένα καλό φυτό για βραχώδη κήπο.
Η ρίζα της Βαλεριάνας (Valerian) είναι ένα βότανο με αποτελέσματα παρόμοια του catnip και γενικά "τρελαίνει..." τις γάτες. Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να βρεθεί και ίσως είναι λίγο πιο ισχυρό από το catnip.

Κάποιος άλλος, όμως, που το πουλάει ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι μαγικό φίλτρο για ανθρώπους, χωρίς να το ονομάζει μαγιοβότανο.
*Νεπέτα (Catnip)*
Συνδυάστε νεπέτα μαζί με ροδοπέταλα και κοπάλιο και κάψτε τα σε καρβουνάκι σαν λιβάνισμα για ερωτικές διεργασίες. 
Βάλτε λίγα φύλλα νεπέτας στο χέρι σας και κρατήστε τα μέχρι να ζεσταθούν. Μετά, λέγεται πως αν πιάσετε οποιονδήποτε θέλετε από το χέρι (με το χέρι που κρατούσατε την νεπέτα), θα μείνετε μαζί για πάντα. Για να γίνει όμως αυτό, πρέπει να κρατήσετε σε ασφαλές μέρος την νεπέτα που κρατήσατε στο χέρι σας. Όταν πετάξετε τα φύλλα αυτά στην θάλασσα, θα λυθεί και το "ξόρκι".Επίσης, προσελκύει καλή τύχη αν το κρεμάσετε οπουδήποτε στο σπίτι σας ή στον κήπο σας.  Βάλτε σε ένα πουγκί νεπέτα με ροδοπέταλα και κρατήστε το κάτω από το μαξιλάρι σας. Τα δύο αυτά βότανα θα σας δώσουν ομορφιά, νεότητα και ευτυχία.Τέλος, αν έχετε γάτα και θέλετε να ενδυναμώσετε τον ψυχικό σας δεσμό για να σας βοηθά στις μαγικές σας διεργασίες, ραντίστε την με σκόνη νεπέτας ή κάψτε νεπέτα σε ένα δωμάτιο που θα βρίσκεστε και οι δύο.*Πλανήτης : *Αφροδίτη
*Στοιχείο : *Νερό
*Θεότητες :* Bast
 Συσκευασία των 30 γρ.

Επειδή ούτε γάτα έχω ούτε πήγα σε μάγισσες για βότανα, συμφωνούμε ότι η ελληνική του ονομασία είναι νεπέτα και μαγιοβότανο;
 
​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2010)

Αυτό το *_φάρμακο αναψυχής_ να υποθέσω ότι είναι το recreational drug;

Πάντως, κι εδώ νεπέτα το λέει.
Νεπέτα (Nepeta cataria)

Μικρό φυτό, μόλις 30 εκατοστά ύψος, που είναι ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό στις γάτες. Είναι γνωστό και ως *γλήχωμα *(Glecome) ή καλαμίνθη (Calamenta).
Το τσάι του είναι τονωτικό, και έχει δράση κατά του βήχα και του πυρετού. Βοηθά σε περιπτώσεις δυσπεψίας ενώ ως αφέψημα χρησιμοποιείται κατά των ελκών. Τα φρέσκα φύλλα του έχουν καταπραυντική δράση στις αιμορροίδες. Πιστεύεται ακόμη ότι κατά το λούσιμο των μαλλιών αν αυτά ξεβγαλθούν με τσάι νεπέτας, τότε ενισχύεται η τριχοφυία και καταπολέμαται η τριχόπτωση.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2010)

Σε αυτό το βιβλιαράκι για παιχνίδια με γάτες που έχω ως γατόφιλος :) στη βιβλιοθήκη μου λέει:


Το μαγιοβότανο (catnip, _Nepeta Cataria_) δεν είναι εθιστικό για τις γάτες· μερικές όμως μπορεί να υπερδιεγερθούν και να γίνουν επιθετικές. Να το χρησιμοποιείτε με φειδώ.​
*Edit:* Πάντως νεπέτα (που βέβαια δεν είναι λάθος, το επιστημονικό του όνομα είναι) δεν έτυχε να το ακούσω σε petshop, γατόχορτο (που δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβές) ναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό το *_φάρμακο αναψυχής_ να υποθέσω ότι είναι το recreational drug;


Χεχεχε... Προφανώς.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2010)

Επίσης, εδώ, μία petelos  το λέει γλήχωμα το γαλεόφιλον.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Στην εν λόγω ερώτηση, διαβάζουμε τα εξής:
Catnip (Nepeta cataria) is an herbal relaxant that can soothe an agitated nervous system. Helpful in treating teething or colic and the onset of colds, it can serve as a digestive aid. A few drops of tincture before bedtime will calm fussy children, and a couple of drops before meals can serve as a digestive aid.

Δηλαδή, δεν το δίνουν μόνο στα γατιά, αλλά και στα παιδιά. Recreational drugs στα παιδιά μας, ωραία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2010)

Μα ναι, στο Αμέρικα μάλιστα συνηθίζεται να τους δίνουν ηρεμιστικά για ψύλλου πήδημα, ιδίως όταν είναι ζωηρά, με το πρόσχημα ότι πάσχουν από ADD.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 17, 2010)

Τα γατιά πάντως μια χαρά περνάνε με τη νεπέτα (τώρα πώς με αυτό ηρεμούν τα παιδιά, άγνωστο):


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2010)

Τα παιδια ηρεμούν, όπως ηρεμούσαν από παλιά που οι προγιαγιάδες μας τους έδιναν βρασμένο μαυροκούκι (κοινώς σπόρους παπαρούνας). Αυτό το φάρμακο νομίζω δεν είναι αναψυχής.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Κι εμένα μου αρέσει αυτό το βιντεάκι (για το τι παθαίνει η γάτα με τα «ναρκωτικά αναψυχής»):







Προσωπικές προτιμήσεις:
ναπέτα (μόνο έτσι το θυμάμαι πια, το ξέρει και ο Πάπυρος)
γλήχωμα (με ιστορική αξία)
γατόχορτο (για να καταλαβαινόμαστε)

Καλή δουλίτσα εδώ:
http://www.atfreeforum.com/fyta/vie...=78626b891319840a225e827af2b0da24&mforum=fyta


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Δηλαδή το "μαγιοβότανο" είναι μύθος; Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια απόδοση;


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή το "μαγιοβότανο" είναι μύθος; Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια απόδοση;



Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι τέτοιο με σιγουριά. Αλλά ούτε να το επιβεβαιώσω μπορώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2010)

Ίσως τελικά το μαγιοβότανο (που χρησιμοποιείται ως υπερώνυμο για βότανα και άνθη που χρησιμεύουν για ξόρκια κλπ μαγικά και παγανιστικά) να χρησιμοποιήθηκε από κάποιους και γι' αυτό το φυτό.


----------

